# MONSTER SCENES at CultTVman preorder



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just saw this ad:http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=263&sort=orderby&sort_direction=0&page=1

Scroll to the bottom and turn the page:thumbsup:

Is this cool or what :woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, McDee ol' bean! Placed my preorders just now! :woohoo:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Man, after years of seeing these things regularly get up into the triple figures on eBay, my first reaction was that Steve had all the prices wrong. $24.95 for The Hanging Cage seems too good to be true!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be ordering mine very soon!

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Don't forget about these


Created by our very own Night Owl.

And available through Cultman.
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16760&cat=361&page=1


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup: Looks like this fall is going to be a great time for styrene kit builders. Thanks for the plug Trev!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dencomm ...are you putting out a 2009 Monster Scene or Torture Scenes calendar for next year? I ve got the 2008 up now and I'm never taking it down too many cool photos of the Monster Scenes to ever toss out:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Dencomm ...are you putting out a 2009 Monster Scene or Torture devices calendar for next year? I ve got the 2008 up now and I'm never taking it down too many cool photos of the Monster Scenes to ever toss out:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Yes, the next year's calendar is in development now. A Torture Scenes™ calendar, though...hmmm...let me think about that one. 

Thanks for the support of Moebius and Monster Scenes® team. The experience is just beginning. Plenty more teasers and surprises coming to tide you over until you can get the kits into your hot little claws. Be sure to see Amazing Figure Modeler #41, back cover. It's just like being a kid again (well, almost).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

How do I get one of your calendars, Dencomm?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> How do I get one of your calendars, Dencomm?


Watch www.dencomm.net for an announcement later this 
Fall. Thanks for the interest in the calendars!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

no...thank YOU, sir!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a note on these Calendars...I first saw them featured on Monster Model Review and was blown away by Quality as well as content...The 2008 Calendar I got was the Monster Scenes one, all Box Art , month after month ( I believe the other Calendar Dencomm offered was the Prehistoric Scenes ,if I'm not mistaken) the month of July has Vampirella lowering the Pendulum blade on the victim same color as the old kit boxes, as I've said already these are keepers just for the art work:thumbsup: I'd really like to see the Torture Scenes done up for a Calendar for 2009...but in all honesty I'll get whatever Dennis puts out because I know the quality is there and the content will enhance my model room again for another year:wave:
Mcdee

ps...A Torture Scenes™ calendar would make a Great Stocking stuffer this Christmas !

PS.PS.: I FOUND IT:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyoX6wBWwUw
See what I'm talking about?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> ( I believe the other Calendar Dencomm offered was the Prehistoric Scenes ,if I'm not mistaken)


That is correct.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/calendar.html


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Don't forget about these
> 
> 
> Created by our very own Night Owl.
> ...


These base look Super Cool and fit right in with the Monster Scenes...Are there plans to create bases to accommodate all the figures in the Monster Scene World? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd be up for a Torture Scenes calendar!! I can imagine the ultra cool artwork that's gonna accompany these great kits and it'd be excellent having them all on a collectors calendar!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I didn't hear anything that Vampi was being re-issued in styrene...is that something new too?

Rick, Your interlocking bases look GREAT! I might have to just get some when I can get the kits to go on them.

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Mcdee; yes there are plans for bases for the other MS figures. MMM; thanks for the kind words! No Vampi isn't being reissued in styrene but CultTVman will have the resin version.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Night-Owl said:


> Mcdee; yes there are plans for bases for the other MS figures. MMM; thanks for the kind words! No Vampi isn't being reissued in styrene but CultTVman will have the resin version.


Good to hear...Those bases are Boss:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

